# Hi from British Columbia!!



## SkippysPal (Jul 23, 2007)

welcome! I just joined a couple days ago, so I am a newbie, too! :lol:


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome!

My neighbour just went to British Columbia (I forget why though).


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------

